# I've read that I should feed GSD pups adult food



## SwaF (Dec 10, 2012)

I've read in a few of the GSD books I got that they have too much protein in large breed puppy food or that the large breed puppy food is more expensive than the adult dog food even though they have an identical make up so that they should just start off with better quality adult food. I'm a bit skeptical about it, I wouldn't want him hurting himself in the growing process, what does anybody else think?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Large breed puppy food typically has lower protein and calcium than most adult dog foods! Years ago it was a problem but not now. We have some good sticky notes you may want to read on feeding puppies. Some of the grain free foods are very high in calcium and the ratio of ca to phosphorus is not suitable for puppies. If you see an adult food labeled "maintenance" and not "all life stages" or "growth", avoid it.

If you buy puppy food specifially look for large breed formulas.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My breeder and my vet both told me to feed my pup adult food. They both said it helps lower the risk of the dog getting pano. The breeder told me " you will still get your nice big german shepherd, it will just take longer for him to grow, which is healthier for him"


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This link has recommendatations for levels in top row I think and composition of many puppy foods and dog foods [note the puppy formulas have puppy in their title]. There is way to much overlap to generalize I think.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsBcSQ8_xK_ndDRkYWo3NmRSWEl4T1NuX290bG5ULVE#gid=0


----------



## SwaF (Dec 10, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Large breed puppy food typically has lower protein and calcium than most adult dog foods! Years ago it was a problem but not now. We have some good sticky notes you may want to read on feeding puppies. Some of the grain free foods are very high in calcium and the ratio of ca to phosphorus is not suitable for puppies. If you see an adult food labeled "maintenance" and not "all life stages" or "growth", avoid it.
> 
> If you buy puppy food specifially look for large breed formulas.



I thought so too, so I looked at a few foods and I don't see much of a difference between large pup and adult there's FROMM Large breed puppy gold (It has the same amount of cal, phosphorous but 3% more protein than the adult food and a little bit more fat other than that it's almost identical) and Wellness super5mix for large breed pups.(calcium was a little bit higher in the puppy food than the adult food) Orijen large breed pup food has 36% protein and rest is almost identical to Wellness Core adult

Are the cal, protein and phos the only concern? or does the amount of fat and fiber matter too?

So I guess the question is, how much percentage of protein, cal and phos should a GSD pup get?


----------



## SwaF (Dec 10, 2012)

I guess denser foods just feed less? since they get the same nutrients as other foods that you might feed more? That's the only conclusion I can come up with. So why not just feed Wellness Core rather than Orijen large pup if they have the identical nutrients?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Because the Wellness core is to high in calcium and the Ca ratio is off to get an all life stages classification. It is probably more bone meal, less meat than the origen which is classified for all life stages.

Honestly I would probably feed neither. Too high in protein and Ca for my liking. I fed Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold. Was very happy. It is a matter of personal preference. A lot of folks swear by Origen.

But that is what I meant - if the vet wants a slow grow with a lower protein food - you see most adult grain frees are not going to get you that. This is an example of a large breed puppy food having less protein and calcium than alternate adult foods (such as the grain free foods)

You do have to take into account the calories of the food.....because you feed less of a high calorie food.

But do note - it is a matter of personal opinion. .......


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

The numbers on the top line of the spreadsheet that Nancy linked to are what was recommended for large breed puppies in a study that was done on the effects of calcium levels on growing large breed dogs. Keep in mind though that the studies that have been done were on giant breeds like the Great Dane, not medium/large breeds like GSD's. the studies I got the recommended numbers from are linked in this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/163201-feeding-puppies.html if you are interested in looking at them. 

Everything I have read seems to indicate that the most important thing in keeping the growth rate in check is the calcium, and to a lesser extent the ratio of calcium to phosphorus. Protein level, as long as it is from a source easily metabolized (read 'meat' or quality meat meal), is not important. Though some dogs do better on lower protein foods than those that are too high. 

I have fed Orijen Six Fish (an All Life Stage food) since our 13 month old pup was about 5 months old and her growth rate was slow and steady. In my opinion, if you find a food with acceptable calcium level, and a Cah ratio close to 1:1 that is made by a company you trust, fits your budget, is readily available, and that your dog does well on then you have found the right food.


----------



## SwaF (Dec 10, 2012)

Hmm, makes sense, I was planning to go with FROMM gold large pup as my first choice but there were so many different opinions I just wanted to make sure. Thanks all of you for the great advice =)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

SwaF said:


> Hmm, makes sense, I was planning to go with FROMM gold large pup as my first choice but there were so many different opinions I just wanted to make sure. Thanks all of you for the great advice =)


Hans was on Fromm Gold adult as an 8 week old pup at the breeder's, and was being fed 3/4 cup 4 times a day.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Hans was on Fromm Gold adult as an 8 week old pup at the breeder's, and was being fed 3/4 cup 4 times a day.


Wolfie has been eating Fromms Gold Adult at the breeder as well. We got him at 12 weeks, and he still eats the same food.


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Wolfiesmom said:


> My breeder and my vet both told me to feed my pup adult food. They both said it helps lower the risk of the dog getting pano. The breeder told me " you will still get your nice big german shepherd, it will just take longer for him to grow, which is healthier for him"


What is pano? I'm looking to get Remy off of her large breed puppy formula, is there a food you recommend?!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

lkellen said:


> What is pano? I'm looking to get Remy off of her large breed puppy formula, is there a food you recommend?!


A few articles about Panosteitis (Pano):
Leerburg | Panosteitis or PANO
Panosteitis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Panosteitis in Young Dogs

Recommending foods is a loaded question ... everyone has their own opinions and favorite brands. In my opinion, until a GSD reaches around 18 months of age the main thing you need to look for is a food with relatively low calcium, and a close to 1:1 ratio of calciumhosphorus. Beyond that, a manufacturer you trust, a food that fits your budget and that your dog does well on and enjoys are the criteria for a good food.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

^^^[Ken's advice] 

Agree. I switched around 15 months just to "standardize" things a little and start rotating proteins but I think that is good advice.


----------

